# Best result sublimating to 50/50 poly cotton and 100% cotton



## Titanmagic1 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi All! We have been sublimating to 50/50 cotton poly shirts for a while now. What is the best process you have found to sublimate a photo to this type of shirt? And on 100% cotton shirts. We have customers who want photos on their shirts, but they don't look the greatest (on the 50/50). Do you like using the powder, or the film sheet that Conde Systems has.
Thanks!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

We use subli cotton supplied by BMS printerowners in the UK. It can be a delicate job laying down the transfer in exactly the correct place (you daren't move it because it will smudge) but the result is that you have a transfer that is slightly stiff for a couple of washes and the image doesn't lose any colour even in hot washes and tumble dry. Great for photo's on pure white shirts!


----------



## Angelina313 (May 21, 2017)

Dekzion said:


> We use subli cotton supplied by BMS printerowners in the UK. It can be a delicate job laying down the transfer in exactly the correct place (you daren't move it because it will smudge) but the result is that you have a transfer that is slightly stiff for a couple of washes and the image doesn't lose any colour even in hot washes and tumble dry. Great for photo's on pure white shirts!



Hi there.

I'm in the U.K and bought my kit from BMS. 

Are you using the Subli-cotton poly powder for 100% cotton?

I was given completely wrong press instructions so ended up with ALOT of duffs :/

The images have a very plastic feel and ALL of the images have washed out to blurs (With several unhappy customers and me being out of pocket to boot)

Can you tell me what temp/press time are you using? And do you have examples of what you've printed please?

I'm soooo nervous about getting things going again incase I lose so much money again.

Thank you!


----------



## Angelina313 (May 21, 2017)

Titanmagic1 said:


> Hi All! We have been sublimating to 50/50 cotton poly shirts for a while now. What is the best process you have found to sublimate a photo to this type of shirt? And on 100% cotton shirts. We have customers who want photos on their shirts, but they don't look the greatest (on the 50/50). Do you like using the powder, or the film sheet that Conde Systems has.
> Thanks!


I'm looking for these answers too. 

Chromablast was suggested in another forum earlier along with the stuff Conde supply. 

Here's hoping we can find some great options!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

That's spooky, a regular came in in a panic this morning just after 11, he was going to a meeting/lunch and he needed pocket patches put onto two short sleeve shirts, (he's always had long) so I dug his pic out of his file, pre pressed the shirt and applied the image. (attached) 195c for 50 secs and slow steady cold peel, whilst I did the second my partner took a quick snap for the records, whilst she was folding them I also whizzed out a euro mug with his badge both sides for his brother. 180c for 200 secs.
Yes the image does have a slight plasticky feel, after all you are melting poly granules into the weave, but I tell you, there aint no way you can get it out once it's in. I know because I once did one upside down (only human) so I stitch picked the pocket off (so I had a new white shirt, yaaay) and the patch went into wash after wash at all temperatures just for the heck of it and there was no change ever.


----------

